# Has Anyone Recieved Their Admit Cards For The HEC Entry Test?



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

I haven't and I am starting to get anxious.
Any news will help, too.


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

I got mine today morning. Is this test going to be accepted by FMDC for admissions?


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

chronos said:


> I got mine today morning. Is this test going to be accepted by FMDC for admissions?


No one's sure but most probably it won't be. Firstly, the test for FMDC was always conducted in sept/oct. Secondly, their facebook page says that the application process will be started in a few days. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

